# I Luv Team Penning!!



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there! im from the pacific northwest as well, you in oregon or washington? team penning looks neat, never done it before myself.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Team Penning is so much fun!!! I'm in Oregon actually, on the coast!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh fun! ya actually, now i think i remember hearing that from you already lol sorry.

ya i've only seen it at the rodeos. cool that you found something you are interested in!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Don't apologize, no worries! I'm in Tillamook.......Cowtown USA :wink: Plenty of Moo's just not the kind that you can chase around much lol!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

When I lived up in PA I would pen twice per week in the season. I haven't done much in the past few years since moving to SC but I do really enjoy it. Look into Sorting as well - fast paced and fewer cows.

Enjoy it!


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

I just did calf sorting for the first time about 2 weeks ago, LOVED IT!! Such a stress reliever for me. I felt so connected with the horse. I'm going to do it every sunday I am off work. :lol:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I got a 10 year old gelding this past summer that was trained as a turnback horse. I watched him work a cow at an auction and bought him a month latter. I needed to put some time and muscle back on him before working him regularly on a cow but this spring I'll give him a try. Here's his pedigree: Lintons Hangin Judge Quarter Horse . He is pure cutting horse stock. (Picture in my horse album - Bobo)


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

i love penning. i go every monday night at a ranch near by mine. Its fun. i usually take my 3 year olds because its good to get them off the property and used to cows. Every once and a while ill take my finished cutting mare but i just love taking my babies out...but yes, penning is a blast!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm surprised that you would take a finished cutter to a penning. The rule of thumb we've always used is that you can take a cutter and make him into a penner but not the other way around. The difference in how they go into a herd and work a cow can ruin a cutter.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Well thats the difference between two peoples training. My finishd cutting mare is also my barrels horse, my trail horse, my penning horse(maybe 2 times a year) and i have even gone in english classes and placed at local schooling shows. She is a every thing horse. I dont want her to get her mind set on cutting thats why i put her in all sorts of different settings. My 9 year old neice takes lessons on her from my mom as well... She is an AMAZING HORSE!!! i wouldnt sell her for a million bucks.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I would love to get in to event someday. but i lack the riding skills and noone around does it.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I never did it, but would like to try. Our Paint mare Angel won ribbons in team penning, and she is the absolutely easiest to ride, do anything, go anywhere horse I've ever been on, and she's our pony horse for the young ones.


----------



## ElDorado (Nov 14, 2008)

I love team penning! I can't wait to take my new horse. He was a ranch horse so I hope he's good. Can't winter be over already!!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I would love to try team pennig with my mare. She loves cows and i think she would be really good at it. But i dont have cows to work her on.


----------

